# Issue posting links to a photo from another site



## RPCookin (Aug 4, 2019)

It started about 2 months ago.  When I click on the photo icon to post a link to an image, nothing happens, and I can no longer type anything more in the post that I was making.  I've found that I work around it just by using code, and still gets it done, but clicking on the button doesn't work.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 4, 2019)

RPCookin said:


> It started about 2 months ago.  When I click on the photo icon to post a link to an image, nothing happens, and I can no longer type anything more in the post that I was making.  I've found that I work around it just by using code, and still gets it done, but clicking on the button doesn't work.



No issues for me.  Which browser are you using and is it on a PC, Mac, or iPad/phone?


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 5, 2019)

bbqcoder said:


> No issues for me.  Which browser are you using and is it on a PC, Mac, or iPad/phone?



PC, Win 10 and Chrome browser.... been using the same setup since before this started happening.  I've posted quite a few photos in the past, then one day a few weeks ago, the button didn't work any more.  I know that most of the forums I've joined that used this interface have updated, so maybe my computer has advanced beyond it.  

I did some experimenting, any time I try to use any of the shortcut formatting buttons, the same thing happens.  It's a bit frustrating.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2019)

I've noticed the same thing.

I assumed that DC made a change/upgrade that eliminated the option to cut and paste photos from the web.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 5, 2019)

I’m away from home this week so I don’t have a way to use my PC/Chrome.  But I seem to recall not having trouble posting pictures before I left.  So you are saying that you click on the picture icon and don’t get a pop up asking for the URL?

In the meantime, you can just use the bbcode tags directly.  That’s all the image pop up is doing for you.
https://www.bbcode.org/examples/?id=10


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2019)

I just tried it with the editor in wysiwyg mode and in whatever the other mode is called, where you see the bbcode.

I didn't have any problem linking a picture in either mode by using the picture button. E.g.,







I can't link pix from Facebook, but that's a completely different issue that has nothing to do with DC.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2019)

Maybe it's my own stupidity but I don't seem to be able to make it work.

I've also noticed that people have not been posting images from the web for things like birthdays, etc...

The only way that I've been able to work around it is to save an image to my computer and then upload it to DC.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2019)

Taxy, this is what your post looks like to me:


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Taxy, this is what your post looks like to me:
> View attachment 35974



That's really odd. I can see it. I tried in Chrome and I don't even see the broken picture icon.

This is what it looks like to me, using FireFox:


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2019)

Hm. I'm using the app on my Android tablet.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Hm. I'm using the app on my Android tablet.


I noticed that you were using the app, so I decided to check using the app on my Android tablet.  I can't see it with the app either.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 6, 2019)

I've also noticed that you can no longer edit someone else's post if you're quoting it as part of your reply when using a phone or tablet. I used to be able to scrub the extra words from someone's quoted post, leaving behind just the part that I was replying to. Now it's all or nothing. That's why a couple of my recent replies begin with "So-and-so said:" and then I paste just the part I copied from the original screen.

Meanwhile, editing a quote as part of a reply is still status quo when using a laptop. I'm trying to stay off my laptop since I tend to fall down rabbit holes whenever I have it open.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 6, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I used to be able to scrub the extra words from someone's quoted post, leaving behind just the part that I was replying to. Now it's all or nothing.



This works fine for me on an iPad or iPhone.  Then again, I’m using safari browser and not some app.


----------



## bbqcoder (Aug 6, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've also noticed that you can no longer edit someone else's post if you're quoting it as part of your reply when using a phone or tablet. I used to be able to scrub the extra words from someone's quoted post, leaving behind just the part that I was replying to. Now it's all or nothing.





So I just installed the DC app and again, no issues editing a quote.  It works fine on the iPhone.

Are people with trouble doing this on Android?


----------

